# late migration canadians



## davduckman2010 (Dec 29, 2016)

the last birds to show up are allways the best for us. hugh flocks of ducks and geese bombed us all day .started to see a few snow geese with the Canadians and some nice drake pintails couldn't get a shot though don't see them that often here. got a banded goose from moosenee Ontario from way up on james bay nearly 800 miles dead north from us. these birds stun me with there ability to travel as far as they do and make it back there again every year. heres some picks from this week duck ends sunday so as long as I keep the hole in front of my blind open we should pound them till then grandson got his first limit of geese yesterday--- happy kid

Reactions: Way Cool 10 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 29, 2016)

Awesome, duck!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 29, 2016)

Doesn't seem it would get much better than that! Congrats to the grandson! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 29, 2016)

What a great mixed bag!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 29, 2016)

Damn- I thought title indicated @Kenbo was tryin to sneak across border again.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 29, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Damn- I thought title indicated @Kenbo was tryin to sneak across border again.....



I tried.......they wouldn't have me.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 29, 2016)

Duck, duck, goose!

Well done duck!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 30, 2016)

That's the kind of therapy you need! Time with family, priceless.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Dec 30, 2016)

Fantastic. Love that last photo of your grandson.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 30, 2016)

Good shoot in boys!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

